# NBA Finals Game 6: Mavs @ Heat (6/12 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Sunday, June 12, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40




----------



## futuristxen

Two home wins away from the championship. If I had offered you that in November, who wouldn't take that? Let's do the damn thing!


----------



## Ben

^Me for these next two games.


----------



## Wade County

:laugh:

Stevenson can't help but continue running his mouth can he?
_
According to always chatty Mavericks guard DeShawn Stevenson, now opposing coaches are getting into the act, as well.

"Coach said a lot of coaches called him about how to play the Miami Heat,"

Stevenson said of Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle, who also happens to be head of the coaches' association. "I just think a lot of people want to see us win this thing.''

In his comments to the Dallas Morning News, Stevenson said it is part of the backlash to the Heat's perceived arrogance.

"I take it as they're not liked for what happened this summer with getting everybody the way they did it and obviously the way they play and showboat, all them things," he said. "I just think we're -- I don't want to say clean-cut -- but we're the guys that play the right way, pass the ball and do things."_


----------



## Dee-Zy

clean cut my ass.


----------



## IbizaXL

play smart basketball. tone down the isos. were making Dallas' defense look incredible with our predictable offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate




----------



## Smithian




----------



## UD40

I've been very calm today, surprisingly.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Rise up. The suffering is part if the journey.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Winning in 7 is much more epic than winning in 4


----------



## Ben

Nerves are kicking in.


----------



## PoetLaureate

2006 championship dvd? Yeah it's running.


----------



## -33-

Been here a long time, but haven't be more nervous before a game than I think this one...

reminds me of the few times we've been on the ropes against Detroit a few years back.

I think we have it in us behind a hostile arena to win tonight, and with my red/black tinted glasses, I think we run away with it in this one. I also have a strong belief in the NBA wanting a game #7 on Tuesday to add another few million to the NBA pockets before the lockout, so the 3 blind mice will have a great boost for Miami.

I bet Wade over 6.5 pts in the 1st qtr, and Wade over 11.5 ast + reb for the game, but in the end, just win!

GO HEAT!


----------



## Ben

Come On!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario gets the start at PG tonight.


----------



## Ben

At last.


----------



## Wade County

Crapping myself


----------



## Ben

I might just hibernate for a few weeks if we lose this, especially if we get embarrassed


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Feeling confident. Though im sure I'll lose all hope if we go down by more than 5 points at any point tonight :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

Let's Go!!! Get This **** Done!


----------



## Wade County

Ill lose hope if we have a sizeable lead at any point in the game :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Wade County said:


> Ill lose hope if we have a sizeable lead at any point in the game :laugh:


Any less than a 20 point lead going into the 4th quarter and it's all gone in my eyes :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Ill lose hope if we have a sizeable lead at any point in the game :laugh:


Especially in the 4th :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Just ****ing tip off already


----------



## PoetLaureate

lets goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ben

Better late than never, its Rally Time <<<<


----------



## Wade County

Cmon Miami!


----------



## UD40

Lets go get it boys!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

lucky it's late to tip off, i had to hurry back from the beach, got home in record time.. good thing for ESPN radio 1050..
ok guy fellaz let's do it


----------



## Ben

Mario airball to start..


----------



## Ben

LeBron 3!!


----------



## UD40

Lebron for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 3333333

Good sign


----------



## Wade County

Lbj!


----------



## Smithian

Call a ****ing foul. Joel was hacked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

kick it out, Joel.


----------



## Ben

LeBron again! 5 quick points


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario2Lebron

nice pass


----------



## Ben

Wade with a nice move


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate

good start


----------



## nickrock23

Wade got fouled 3 times on that layup.. so awesome


----------



## Ben

Nice work by Bosh to draw the foul on Dirk with a couple pump fakes


----------



## Wade County

Nice job drawing the contact CB. Get Dirk in foul trouble. Thatd be a nice change.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice, Chris


----------



## Ben

Need to keep Barea away from the paint


----------



## Ben

Nice by Mario to get an easy layup


----------



## Wade County

****ing Braea


----------



## Wade County

Nice drive Rio


----------



## Ben

LeBron hits the pullup! 3-3 early


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron now 3-3


----------



## Wade County

Ooooh yeah, lets go LBJ get hot man!


----------



## Smithian

Going with the good luck avatar tonight.


----------



## Ben

Lebron ****ing James!!! 4-4


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron again!


----------



## Wade County

Lebron! Manbearpig Time!


----------



## Wade County

Gotta cut off Barea's penetration better.


----------



## Ben

Bosh with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Bosh!


----------



## Smithian

Again, good luck avatar.... Bring me luck.


----------



## Ben

Wade with a nice drive


----------



## Wade County

Wade cAn get that drive anytime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Strong drive by Wade

great box out by Bosh on Chandler


----------



## Ben

Bosh again!!


----------



## Wade County

Bosh! yes!


----------



## Wade County

Good D Joel, bad luck


----------



## Ben

Damn, Joel just played some sick D on Dirk and he made a sick shot...we'll live with that


----------



## Ben

Gotta D up Barea better


----------



## Wade County

**** D there


----------



## Ben

Bosh drawing another foul on Dirk, 2 on him, love it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dirk gets his 2nd foul


----------



## Wade County

2 fouls on Dirk!


----------



## Ben

****ing Terry


----------



## Wade County

Eh, Terry


----------



## Ben

Staying away from the main forums game thread tonight, cannot be bothered with some of the **** some posters will be spouting


----------



## Wade County

Cant let the Mavs make runs when Dirk is out of the ball game. Just cant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How many 3's have been hit over a late closing Dwyane Wade? My goodness.


----------



## Wade County

Between Ray Allen and Jason Terry, i'd say a fair few.


----------



## Ben

****ing Marion, I hate any ex-Heat player who does anything positive


----------



## Ben

Wade2UD, nice


----------



## Wade County

Nice dish Wade 2 UD.

Gotta D up better


----------



## Ben

Offensive foul on Cardinal


----------



## Ben

Need Miller, Mario etc. to hit 3s tonight


----------



## Wade County

GTFO Marion, jesus


----------



## Ben

I hate Jason Terry


----------



## Ben

After Bron's hot start, missed his last 3


----------



## Wade County

This sucks


----------



## Ben

2 on Dirk, 2 on Chandler


----------



## nickrock23

come on.. eddie house??


----------



## Ben

Eddie House in the game instead of Bibby, come on Eddie you better hit


----------



## Ben

**** off Terry lol


----------



## Ben

**** off Juwan, travelling


----------



## Wade2Bosh

THis zone is killing us


----------



## Wade County

Wow, talk about sucking. Dirk is out and THIS happens?


----------



## nickrock23

18-4 run. pathetic defense


----------



## Ben

Dallas up 8, **** their shooters


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Omg


----------



## Wade County

Fml


----------



## Ben

Eddie House 33333!


----------



## nickrock23

21-4 run now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32-27 after 1

horrible ending to the quarter.


----------



## nickrock23

where is our defense??


----------



## Wade County

What did I say? I dont want a lead....every friggin time we get one we blow it


----------



## Ben

I hate Terry and Stevenson so, so much


----------



## PoetLaureate

mavs ball movement is sick and its destroying our defense


----------



## byrondarnell66

Look at DeBrick Stevenson. Bout time you make some ****ing threes.


----------



## Wade County

Mike Miller is -12? Far out


----------



## Wade County

Stevenson doesnt miss against us. I have no idea why.


----------



## Wade County

Man I hate Terry


----------



## Ben

byrondarnell66 said:


> Look at DeBrick Stevenson. Bout time you make some ****ing threes.


About time he ****ing missed in this series


----------



## Ben

****ing Mahinmi


----------



## Wade County

Mahinmi? ****


----------



## Ben

Mario was so close to the and1 there


----------



## Ben

That came off Terry, I had white and red tinted shades


----------



## Ben

So we turn it over, nice


----------



## Wade County

WTF Haslem


----------



## IbizaXL

lbj with another dissapering act. so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Horrible box out by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Are you kidding me Mahinmi. Bosh get some boards.


----------



## Ben

****ing REBOUND BOSH

AND **** OFF STEVENSON


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh again cant grab a rebound and it leads to a 3...


----------



## IbizaXL

what the hell is talent if you got the IQ of a chicken?


----------



## Wade County

Stevenson just refuses to miss.


----------



## Ben

**** off Bosh, **** off Stevenson, we're down 12 guys, this finals is over


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And now a Bad Bosh turnover leads to another 3...


----------



## Wade County

And Stevenson. Again.


----------



## nickrock23

this scrub #29 getting away with crazy fouls. i don't understand how they let this go on


----------



## Wade County

This is unforgivable.


----------



## nickrock23

there's no way we can beat a team that never gets called for loose ball fouls. just not possible


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is just getting silly now


----------



## Wade County

Turnovers are killing us. Their points off turnovers must be sky high.

We look completely lost against this zone.


----------



## nickrock23

that #29 guy went over bosh's back and swatting 100% of his arm and there was no call, then they get the loose ball and hit 3's. Where is wade?


----------



## Tooeasy

nickrock23 said:


> this scrub #29 getting away with crazy fouls. i don't understand how they let this go on


Theres nobody on the mavs thats #29. wanna know how I know your delusional???


----------



## Wade County

Dirk is 1-5 and we're down 12. Yeah.


----------



## Ben

nickrock23 said:


> this scrub #29 getting away with crazy fouls. i don't understand how they let this go on


Stop blaming the fouls and face the facts. This team is playing **** D and not executing on offense. A few fouls here and there would be great, but championship teams fight through the non-decisions. We just seem mentally weak.

Oh, if we could keep the ball safe instead of these ****ty turnovers, that'd help too.


----------



## Wade County

We've got Haslem who has fumbled 2 passes, Lebron who started off hot and has done nothing since, Bosh whose getting his ass kicked on the boards by Mahinmi....


----------



## Ben

House 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

House 33333

big basket.


----------



## Wade County

Needed that Eddie


----------



## Ben

Lets hit whatever free throws we get, please

Like Wade just did


----------



## Ben

Mario with a nice fast break layup


----------



## Wade County

Nice flop Barea


----------



## Ben

7-0 run, I can deal with those ones


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice 7-0 run for the Heat. Great answer.


----------



## Wade County

I hate Barea, between him and Cardinal....floptacular.


----------



## Ben

LOL @ "Clearly a shove", like Mario ****ing Chalmers could push a guy even of Barea's size that far, it was a slight push off but Barea's exaggerated it..

And yes, if anyone quotes this with any LeBron flops, I know.


----------



## Wade County

Think we need to continue to ride Eddie's hot hand here. Miller needs to sit tonight by the looks.


----------



## nickrock23

gets away with it? mark jackson, Barea isnt allowed to touch him he was creating space, it was a foul on Barea if anything


----------



## IbizaXL

i thought the chicago series toughen this team up. i was so wrong. what a bunch of weak minded prima donnas. im disgusted with our performnace


----------



## Diable

I don't know why you would call that an offensive foul unless Barea is actually in a position to do something. Chalmers should have been looking to end up with a three point play though, because that is about all Barea could do.

wrong thread


----------



## Ben

Wade with a nice block, unlucky by House, in and out


----------



## Wade County

Dammit Eddie


----------



## Ben

Bosh 3-3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Yes Chris


----------



## Ben

Udonis makes it a 1 pt game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2UD

How he wasnt fouled there, I have no idea..


----------



## Wade County

Ud!


----------



## Ben

Wade with a beautiful block!!!

HOUSE 33333333333333!!!

Up by 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

House 3333333

Wow!


----------



## nickrock23

ßen said:


> Stop blaming the fouls and face the facts. This team is playing **** D and not executing on offense. A few fouls here and there would be great, but championship teams fight through the non-decisions. We just seem mentally weak.
> 
> Oh, if we could keep the ball safe instead of these ****ty turnovers, that'd help too.


i'm tired of not getting calls. we're at home. we should get the obvious ones


----------



## Wade County

Eddie! Wade Blocks!

Heat Lead!! **** Eys!


----------



## Ben

Little scuffle between teams then it cuts to commercials, what happened? I was posting my excited House 33333 post :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

YES! Get pissed off!


----------



## nickrock23

i am no fan of lebron's celebration in game 2 , but jeez these guys celebrate so much more. stevenson, terry, dirk gesturing 3 to the crowd .. so pathetic


----------



## Ben

****ing stupid Chalmers

But yeah I dont care, I like this heated stuff


----------



## Wade County

Stevenson started that ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That looked worse than it really was.


----------



## nickrock23

Stevenson should be ejected, but i am going to guess nothing. Nice 3 by eddie despite getting fouled by Barea


----------



## Ben

That was nothing, happens in other sports all the time, just let it slide, jesus


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, this could be a momentum breaker really.


----------



## Wade County

haslen gets a tech for that!?


----------



## nickrock23

the players were out on the floor because there was a TO. no one should be ejected except Stevenson. Chandler pushed haslem but it was to break it up. Stevenson only person to blame


----------



## Ben

Technical on Udonis LOL


----------



## Wade County

We just got hosed on that


----------



## nickrock23

two on miami. let's just push them and we will get free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Stevenson shoved two players, UD and Mario. Yet he only got 1 T and the other two got 1. Makes no sense.


----------



## Ben

Keep attacking, lets get to that free throw line


----------



## Ben

Nice pass by Mario to Haslem, 16-1 run by Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario2UD

Sick pass by Mario


----------



## Wade County

Rio2UD!


----------



## nickrock23

i love chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF?! They afraid to call the 3rd foul on Dirk?!


----------



## Wade County

Wow....no call there!?

**** these refs


----------



## Wade County

Nice cut Wade


----------



## nickrock23

not for nothing but that was the worst defense i've ever seen in my life by dirk right there


----------



## Wade County

Come on Dwyane


----------



## Ben

LeBron with a nice layup, lets get Dirk in foul trouble

**** you Terry


----------



## Wade County

Lebrion!


----------



## Wade County

Dallas dont miss treys


----------



## Ben

Wade with a nice drive, keep attacking the fouls will come


----------



## Wade County

Cant stop Terry


----------



## Wade County

Rio...dumb shot


----------



## Ben

Dirk is 1 for 9 and we're up by 1 WTF

Make that down 2


----------



## Wade County

****ing Terry man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Eddie. Close out on Terry.


----------



## Wade County

Why cant we defend the 3pt line? We know theyre good shooters. How many do Terry and Stevenson need to make before we get out on them?


----------



## Wade County

Dirk is 1-9 and we're down 2. Thats not an equation I wouldve expected. Dirk will hit shots. Its gonna happen. We cant let them have the lead when he isnt making anything.

Someone guard Jason ****ING Terry. God I hate this guy.


----------



## nickrock23

someone guard terry. transition defense is slow tonight


----------



## Wade County

Free throws....**** ssake


----------



## Ben

Dirk is 1 for ****ing 10, stupid pass by Bron


----------



## Wade County

Wow...0-2 Lebron...


----------



## Wade County

Come on Miami - get a bucket


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron has not been good at all since the hot start.


----------



## Wade County

Terry is on fire. Who the **** is guarding him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

53 points for Dallas with Dirk being 1-11..


----------



## Ben

Somebody defend that Terry prick


----------



## Wade County

1-12 Dirk, and we are still down?

WTF man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

53-51 at the half

Dirk now 1-12, yet Dallas is up 2. not good at all.


----------



## Smithian

More Joel!!!!!!!!!

Defense! Positive Energy! HUSTLE!


----------



## Wade County

Man, LBJ is -15 on the court. Wake the **** up Lebron.


We need to go back to some of those sets we were doing in the 1st half, getting him catches low on the short corner. He's a good passer, let him make plays from there.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Terry has 19 and Mavs are only up 2. Relax, Dirk's off night is offset by Terry's insane one.


----------



## Wade County

Terry is 8-10. Dude is not missing at the moment.


----------



## IbizaXL

we cant defend 3s cuz the the team is constantly double teaming whatever scrub Dallas puts inside. why in the world would you help on defense against Marion 18ft away from the basket? Dallas actually knows the concept of moving the ball on offense (unlike us).just not smart basketball. we got the dumbest team in these Finals. just sad. and i dont want to see lebron back in the game until he wakes up. (if he ever does)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> Terry has 19 and Mavs are only up 2. Relax, Dirk's off night is offset by Terry's insane one.


Yeah, but Dirk is too good a shooter to stay this cold.

I see what you're saying though. Terry should hopefully come back down to earth.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

exaclty this is bad, its better if dirk is on, but dirk will turn it on, and terry on? bad Knew dirk would stat out with a jumper


----------



## Ben

Mario 3333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dirk starts it off with the J

Mario 33333


----------



## Ben

Bosh J


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Ben

Hit your ****ing free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh's help D this series, D in general, has been horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:nonono:


----------



## nickrock23

our team with Shaq shot better at the free throw line. we don't deserve to win the way we shoot ft's


----------



## Ben

Take a ****ING SHOT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Get aggressive, Lebron!


----------



## nickrock23

way to not take those wide open shots guys. well done


----------



## Wade County

Retarded


----------



## nickrock23

giving this game away


----------



## Wade County

Wade you ****ing idiot


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, what a bounce off the backboard. Things just arent going our way right now.


----------



## Wade County

We're basically incapable of stopping them. We either get them to miss and give up offensive rebounds, or they score first time. What the hell are we doing out there. We pass up like 5 open jumpers for a turnover, then Wade comes back down and fires a stupid 3.

Just dumb play.


----------



## nickrock23

why didn't lebron take that wide open 3? shot clock was running down. then he drives and passes it??


----------



## Wade County

Lebron has been outplayed by Shawn Marion this series. Did not see that coming.


----------



## Ben

Headphones are in, **** listening to this garbage


----------



## IbizaXL

incapable of playing smart basketball. we all saw it, these idiots passed up multiple wide open shots and then Wade jacking up a 3. They will do everything in their power to make things harder for themselves. stupid stupid basketball.


----------



## Wade County

Well, here's hoping we have a few more runs in us - otherwise we're done.


----------



## Ben

Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Nice finish by Bosh


----------



## IbizaXL

nickrock23 said:


> why didn't lebron take that wide open 3? shot clock was running down. then he drives and passes it??


he had no one around him. im startng to really believe the stereotype about him. the guy cant perform when the pressure is on.


----------



## Ben

Wait, did they just call a loose ball foul on Dallas?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 strong layups in a row by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Feed Bosh now with Mahinmi in


----------



## Wade County

Barea hits ridiculous shots


----------



## Ben

Nice block by Wade and then the bank on the other end


----------



## Wade County

Nice drive Wade.


----------



## Ben

**** LeBron


----------



## Ben

Why the **** do you have to push off on Barea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Disgusting flop there by Barea. WTF


----------



## IbizaXL

please pull lebron out of teh game. hes killing us.


----------



## Wade County

I ****ing hate Barea


----------



## Wade County

Nice D Lebron. Lets Kidd drain the tripel.


----------



## Jace

mavs wont miss and we are playing dumber than dumb. refs calling nonsense. really?


----------



## Wade County

10-17 from the line. Not good.


----------



## Ben

Couldnt care less about what the media says, Wade actually has some balls and is the best player on this team...Bron, what the **** are you doing?!


----------



## Wade County

Have to continue to go to Bosh when he has Cardinal on him. Have to.


----------



## nickrock23

wtf kind of defense is that cardinal?


----------



## Wade County

Free throws are going to be our downfall


----------



## Wade2Bosh

12-20 from the line :nonono:


----------



## Wade County

Theyre shooting is absuyrd


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes, collapse on Cardinal and leave Dirk...


----------



## Knick Killer

Disco Dirk is starting to wake up. If Jason Terry can keep it up this half as well I'm really liking the Mavs chances.


----------



## Wade County

So we're 12-20 from the line. Theyre 9-18 from downtown.

Thats the difference.


----------



## Ben

If we let Dirk fire up, then better luck next year guys


----------



## Wade County

Just cant do anything right


----------



## Knick Killer

Can we all text in to have Brian Cardinal win MVP of the game please? Lovin the custodian!


----------



## Wade County

**** sake. Wade you idiot.


----------



## nickrock23

worst call of the series cardinal. feet moving , never set for a tenth of a second


----------



## Wade County

I hate Cardinal.


----------



## Knick Killer

Dwyane Wade = Brian Cardinal's bitch


----------



## Wade County

7pt game now. We're gonna have to bring something special to win here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Got to keep your composure championship teams do. This is a dangerious time right now


----------



## Wade County

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Dwyane Wade = Brian Cardinal's bitch


You wanna keep this out of the Miami Heat forum? Take it to the general board.


----------



## Ben

ITs a good ****ing job Marion bricked that layup


----------



## Jace

mavs wont miss and we are playing dumber than dumb. refs calling nonsense. really?


----------



## Knick Killer

Miami needs to capitalize on the Mavs current five. Mahimi and Cardinal both on the floor at the same time...yikes


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade County said:


> You wanna keep this out of the Miami Heat forum? Take it to the general board.


LOL hes a pacers fan. A pacers fan is talking trash LOLLLLL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Dwyane Wade = Brian Cardinal's bitch


I'm gonna go ahead and guess that you think you're posting on the playoff forum and not the Heat team forum?


----------



## Wade County

Lebron has 11 points and 5 turnovers. What has happened to this guy.


----------



## Ben

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Miami needs to capitalize on the Mavs current five. Mahimi and Cardinal both on the floor at the same time...yikes


Tell me about it. 

I wish Heat would pick it up, I don't want to be hungover AND depressed tomorrow. Just hungover will do please.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

This is a very precious time. The players are getting emotional. Got to keep your compsure, cheampionship teams do


----------



## Knick Killer

Wade County said:


> You wanna keep this out of the Miami Heat forum? Take it to the general board.


Relax.


Shawn Marion is so unorthodox. He would brick a wide open lay up...jeeez. LeBron needs to get goin NOW.


----------



## Ben

Wade County said:


> Lebron has 11 points and 5 turnovers. What has happened to this guy.


lol @ me for getting excited when he started 4-4.


----------



## Wade County

Not looking good unless something miraculous changes between now and the end of the game. Dallas just look much better than us.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Playing like total ass, need a miracle, not optimistic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Lebron has 11 points and 5 turnovers. What has happened to this guy.


He started off great and has been completely awful since. He's just out there. That's happened a lot this series.


----------



## Ben

At least UD can hit free throws


----------



## Ben

Offensive foul on the Mavs!


----------



## Wade County

Why is Juwan out there, its game 6 of the finals, ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good charge drawn by UD


----------



## Wade County

Nice work UD. Miller is getting killed by whoever he defends - Marion and Terry.


----------



## Ben

Juwan misses, UD cleans up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ud!


----------



## Wade County

Couple of big plays by Haslem


----------



## Smithian

Keep grinding....


----------



## Ben

Nice move by LeBron


----------



## Wade County

Terryu :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Finally, Lebron does something right.


----------



## Ben

Need a couple stops to end the quarter


----------



## Wade County

Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Dammit dont foul Eddie


----------



## Wade County

Juwan better make these


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its gonna be difficult to get over this loss if missing free throws was a big part of it.


----------



## Wade County

JUWAN you suck


----------



## nickrock23

i am going to break my TV. we can't make a damn free throw. we finally get to the line and we miss half of them


----------



## Wade County

**** sake Juwan.


----------



## Ben

Please LeBron hit these 2


----------



## Wade County

Thats the difference. We brick free throws. They hit threes


----------



## Ben

LeBron 0-3 from the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Unbelievable.


----------



## Ben

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HE HIT one


----------



## Wade County

Eddie House has been woeful in closing out shooters. Woeful. I think hes given back all his poimnts.


----------



## nickrock23

these guys don't want it. missing this many FT's is mental


----------



## Wade County

Free nthrows are why we're losing.


----------



## Ben

**** our rebounding. **** this team. **** Mahinmi.


----------



## Ben

**** this team again. No heart. No hustle. They know they'll get better teammates and be here again. So annoyed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

81-72 after 3

Just not out night. Gonna need a miraculous comeback to win tonight.


----------



## Wade County

We're ****ed,.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

It'll be interesting to see if Wade or Bron come out with an attitude of "I refuse to lose".. Btw Mavs playing completely like the championship team. Plain and simple, they've kept their compsure, etc.. Wade please do some magic


----------



## nickrock23

why did Haslem go to the rim for the rebound when there was no time left on the clock?


----------



## Wade County

We're really really ****ed.


----------



## Ben

Do they really have no shame? I don't think they realise how embarrassing it'll be to watch the Mavs lift the trophy on OUR HOME COURT!!


----------



## Smithian

TWELVE MINUTES! TWELVE ****ING MINUTES!!!! TWELVE ****ING MINUTES OF GOOD BASKETBALL!

This isn't over yet!!!!


----------



## Wade County

15-26 from the line. Inexcusable.

Wanna know why we're losing. Look at that stat, for one.

Then look at our hustle. Look at our offense and defense. Just terrible.

Cant believe we havent shown up for the biggest game of the year.

Congrats Mavs.


----------



## nickrock23

i give up. we're shooting 50% again and losing by 9? our free throw shooting has sucked all playoffs, especially wade and lebron. only fitting that it is going to cost us the series


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dallas is up 9, hitting 3 after 3, Dirk is off, and Miami is missing a ton of free throws. We come back to win this one, we win this series. 

Easier said than done though...


----------



## Ben

It's not over yet. 

LETS GO HEAT!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

they're shooting 3's at the rate we shoot our FT's


----------



## IbizaXL

Miami would be unstoppable if only they were half as smart as dallas. i envy them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another missed free throw


----------



## futuristxen

I feel like this is already over. Feel sick. 

To be honest, I could do with a long lockout after this season. This has just been a horrific season. Even making the finals was not that much fun. Just feel like everything good we've ever done was stripped away. And everything bad was amplified.

It's been a ****ty season all things considered. Full credit to the Mavs. They wanted it more.


----------



## Smithian

This sounds bad but I think we should play small the rest of the way.... Three guard sets. We need quickness.


----------



## nickrock23

hurry up and lose so i can watch game of thrones.


----------



## Wade County

FREE THROWS.

So ****ed.


----------



## Ben

WADE and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And1 by Wade!

sweey pass by Mario again


----------



## Wade County

[email protected][email protected]@!


----------



## Ben

**** off Wade, make your DAMN FREETHROWS!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Of course he misses


----------



## nickrock23

at least someone (chalmers) has his has in the game


----------



## Wade County

This is laughable. Free throws, the most basic of shots.


----------



## Ben

Damn Mario was close to the and1 then

Chandlers 5th foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice drive by Mario


But its back to the line now..


----------



## Wade County

Fouls arent helping us because we cant make the shots!


----------



## Ben

Did Mario just hit 2 free throws? It's really shocked me I have to ask


----------



## Smithian

Finally two made FTs.


----------



## Wade County

Nice Rio


----------



## Ben

They just switched Chandlers 5th to Dirks 4th so now its Chandler 4, Dirk 4

**** Barea


----------



## Wade County

Eddie, again, terrible close out.


----------



## Ben

Stupid turnover Wade


----------



## Wade County

Take House out, now.


----------



## Ben

Terry missed one, nice foul Udonis


----------



## Wade County

Every time we look like coming back, boom a 3 and a turnover. And missed free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just not our night.


----------



## nickrock23

maybe we should worry about defending the 3 pointers. at least contesting these shots


----------



## Wade County

House has had his hand down on atleast 4-5 Dallas makes. Inexcusable.

Get him out.


----------



## nickrock23

they aren't even playing well and we are still losing cause of 50% 3 pt shooting.. ugh this is painful


----------



## Ben

I'm not giving up hope yet. It looks bleak but I really don't want to believe this is over.


----------



## Ben

Gotta hit those ones Mario


----------



## Wade County

Need to go to Bosh more. He's 6-7. Needs more shots.


----------



## nickrock23

put lebron on terry please


----------



## Ben

Terry just hit the half-dagger making it a 10pt game, and Wade dribbles it off his foot


----------



## nickrock23

we haven't played defense since game 3


----------



## Ben

Thats too ****ing easy for Barea, this is over guys...even though I just made a post saying it isnt lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Lebron :nonono:


----------



## Ben

Didnt LeBron guard Terry well in game 1? SO WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH HIM DOING IT NOW!!!


----------



## nickrock23

very simple formula for dallas. put 4 guys in the paint, don't allow offensive rebounds, take a bunch of 3's.


----------



## Wade County

Game.


----------



## Ben

So happy I'm drunk. That'll help me sleep tonight rather than thinking of this ****!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wow, they would show this LOL


----------



## Ben

Wade there's 8 minutes left. Why do the desperation 3's now?


----------



## futuristxen

We got punked in the finals. Now we're about to get slaughtered in the offseason.


----------



## Ben

Mario and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Mario. 

Wow, long continuation


----------



## nickrock23

now we get a good call lol


----------



## Ben

I know a lot of you won't listen, but please no excuses, the refs didn't screw us, this team screwed us with it's **** play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Exchanging baskets now. Great.


----------



## Ben

LeBron J, get hot


----------



## Ben

**** Dirk


----------



## Ben

BishbashBOSH and1 COME ON!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And you get a stop and cant grab the rebound. Everything's going wrong.

and1 by Bosh. Lucky break.


----------



## Ben

Bosh is 7-9, why aren't we feeding him lmao


----------



## Ben

**** off Chalmers, what was that


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF was that Mario?


----------



## Ben

so ****ing dumb Mario


----------



## Ben

Mario may have just cost us the game (if it wasnt over before) 2 pts right there would be amazing


----------



## Smithian

Paging Patrick Beverley to guard JJ.


----------



## UD40

We need something big to happen for us ASAP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Get a basket, give one up on the other end...

Get a stop, allow a rebound and 2nd chance basket..

Get a steal and throw up a bad shot and then have a dumb foul.

Pretty much everything is going wrong right now.


----------



## Wade County

A bucket there wouldve been huge, instead its Dallas bal.


----------



## Jace

did mario forget what lebron does? james needs to demand that ball, though. hes been way too passive in halfcourt and transition


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Paging Patrick Beverley to guard JJ.


Sorry smithi, we'd score even less if that dude with a broken J was on the floor.


----------



## futuristxen

Never has a 7 point lead in the fourth with 5 minutes to go felt like such an insurmountable lead. The Mavs are just going to keep making these shots, or getting us to turn the ball over. Just wish we would have gone out harder.


----------



## Ben

We need a Chicago game 5 right now.


----------



## Ben

Weren't we a good defensive team at some point?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario with another dumb foul..


----------



## UD40

We need LEBRON JAMES to show why he's the best on this planet. DO SOMETHING FELLAS!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

at least make dallas earn it come on.


----------



## Ben

****ing hell


----------



## UD40

This tream doesn't want it.


----------



## nickrock23

ok so chalmers is called for just being next to kidd, and LBJ can't get a call getting contact from 3 people. funny


----------



## Ben

UD40 said:


> We need LEBRON JAMES to show why he's the best on this planet. DO SOMETHING FELLAS!!!!


Deshawn Stevenson >>>>> Lebron

Jason Terry >>>>> Lebron

JJ Barea >>>>> Lebron

Kidd >>>>> Lebron

Dirk>>>>> Lebron Etc Etc Etc


----------



## Randy




----------



## UD40

Jogging up court, hands down on D, stupid passes.

It's done, boys.


----------



## Ben

**** off Chalmers stupid turnover, Dirk with the dagger


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dagger.


----------



## Ben

**** THIs ****!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben

Shot ourselves in the foot


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another miss, another 2nd chance for Dallas

This game could not be ending in a more frustrating way.


----------



## Ben

I'm embarrassed


----------



## UD40

This team is a ****ing joke right now. Seriously. Outside of Wade, show me just ONE GUY who is playing to win the game down the stretch?

Sure as **** isn't Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh's D has been an embarrassment all series long.

This has been one of the worst played games of the season by Miami.


----------



## nickrock23

3 min left these dudes are making extra passes. take the open shots


----------



## Wade County

This team gave up. Those rebounds were all gettable. They folded and Dirk shut the door.


----------



## UD40

Well, we can't defend this team once we lose.

We were lazy, careless, passive, and didn't want to win.

Plain and simple.

****ing pathetic.


----------



## Ben

Too late LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why am I still watching?


----------



## Ben

Congrats to the Mavs. They're everything we're not. They deserve this. Happy for Dirk and Kidd cos I like those two. That's about it.


----------



## Jace

i cant believe we lost like this. lebron needs a psychologist amd a heart exam. something i really up with him


----------



## Wade County

This hurts so bad


----------



## PoetLaureate

This sucks. Congrats Mavs though, if anyone had to win a title I'm glad it was them.


----------



## Ben

We weren't meant to go this far in our first season together. That's all I can say. Congrats to the Mavs. I hope we can get a championship soon, but unless this team man's the **** up, it'll be exactly like this every year.


----------



## King Joseus

Can't say I like all of you bunch, but the majority of the Heat fans on this board are all knowledge, class, and longtime fans. You're going to be a scary team for a long time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Congrats to the Mavs. Well deserved. They were without a doubt, the best team all playoffs long.

Happy for Dirk, Kidd, and Caron. Cant say the same for Terry and Stevenson, though they played great this series.


----------



## myst

The team just felt the weight of the expectations and fell apart. But I expect this team to be like the 04-05 Heat that almost did it, and then won the next year.


----------



## Ben

You like me though KJ, right? <3


----------



## Wade County

Its like, the 06 reverse.

**** this.


----------



## Wade County

Oh, and **** this Rally Time monkey too. Little *******.


----------



## King Joseus

ßen said:


> You like me though KJ, right? <3


You're the one I don't like....nah. I'll be interested to see what sorts of changes you guys make in the offseason to come back even better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Already took that little ****ing monkey off as my avi :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Right it's 4am, I'm gonna take the ****ty monkey off then go to bed. Goodnight guys. This is gonna be a long offseason


----------



## nickrock23

Chandler, Barea or Terry deserve the MVP more. Dirk shot like 35% for the series


----------



## PoetLaureate

Rally monkey you failed me! Back to the basics now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

The better TEAM won. Riley said it right away, this TEAM is a work in progress. What hurts most is, we all witnessed this after 05, the regular season is MEANINGLESS. If we get another shot, its a year away


----------



## ChrisRichards

We lost in 05 because of Wade's freak rib injury, not because Detroit was the better team.

Miami was the better team.


anyway, I won't be defending LeBron James this year. Any criticism he gets is fair game for me. The referees were corrupt against us in Games 3,4, and 5 BUT we still could have won those games....

LBJ failed. big time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Anyone notice Bosh crying? He was weeping. It's understandable. When you put that much work in something and fall short, of course it'll put you to tears.


----------



## Tom

The difference in the teams was the Mavericks were a team and didn't have second class citizens on their squad. I think a heavy diet of humble pie will do the Heat good. Hey maybe they can sign allen iverson.


----------



## ChrisRichards

I like Bosh. He has high BBALL IQ, he has no problem playing team ball, etc... he was my first choice, I did not want STAT.

However. Bosh is soft. The Heat don't have a post presence, and that was what Bosh was supposed to do. Bosh plays like a SG. Jummpshots.... pump fake, pump fake, drive to rim........... he has no back to the basket post play.


----------



## Juggernaut

ChrisRichards said:


> We lost in 05 because of Wade's freak rib injury, not because Detroit was the better team.
> 
> *Miami was the better team.
> *
> 
> anyway, I won't be defending LeBron James this year. Any criticism he gets is fair game for me. The referees were corrupt against us in Games 3,4, and 5 BUT we still could have won those games....
> 
> LBJ failed. big time.


Explain.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Tom said:


> The difference in the teams was the Mavericks were a team and didn't have second class citizens on their squad. I think a heavy diet of humble pie will do the Heat good. Hey maybe they can sign allen iverson.


Exactly. This is what this team needed. It takes hard work.. Wow anybody hear Van Gundy say we should trade WAde or Bron for Dwight..Take??


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Juggernaut said:


> Explain.


I agree with him, Miami was better than Detroit then. WAde's injury hurt, but thats way gone


----------



## Dee-Zy

****.


----------



## Wade County

If this doesnt make this team hungrier in the offseason, nothing will.


----------



## Juggernaut

And in all fairness, you guys will get a lot of ****. 

No need to pin-point certain people-UD

You guys will win it all in the next 2 years, congrats to the team you built.


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade County said:


> If this doesnt make this team hungrier in the offseason, nothing will.


I don't like this sort of thinking.

If Hunger to Win was a 1-10 meter scale, the Miami Heat should be on level 10. Why do they need even more ? After all they went through this year?


Man, I am pissed at LBJ. His passive play in many games... he just couldn't overcome corrupt officiating. Great players overcome ANYTHING and still win.....

now Wade is 1-1 in the finals......undeservedly. We all know Wade with the ball in his hands doesn't let us get blown out by 10+ on our home court and send us packing in an NBA Finals game.


----------



## Wade County

Thanks for trolling Juggernaut, appreciate it.


----------



## Juggernaut

Trolling? Kinda. But people should live up to their words. The poster I mentioned posted the worst stuff on this forum that I personally saw.


----------



## nickrock23

I don't agree that Heat were better than Detroit in 05, Wade took a cortisone shot. 
I think the series turned after we won game 3 in Dallas and they turned it into a week long discussion about why LBJ isn't taking more shots. The whole thing was sickening, when Wade was shooting 60% and 30ppg. Overlooked will be his historic performance this series. They made it all about Dirk's strained pinky finger and his sniffles, and LBJ not taking more shots in the 4th - even when we were up 2-1. We never won another game. 
They did the same thing to MJ, why doesn't he pass, why does he hog the ball? Even when they were winning finals. LBJ is going to have to learn how to deal with the press better and just ignore it when some internet blogger asks him a stupid question after a road win in the finals. You couldn't turn on the radio or Tv without hearing about LBJ. Total joke.
Look at the year as a success - it reminds me of 95 when Jordan came back and lost to Magic in playoffs. You can't just jump back in and expect to be great. Haslem missed the whole year then instantly is playing 35 mpg. Miller never found his place on the team after the injury. Was just too much to ask without a center - face it, we are starting at center a backup PF, and his backup is a backup PF (haslem). We will have to do better than Anthony and Dampier. Chalmers will keep improving, he also wasn't playing much in the beginning of the year. 
I except a much more mature, and much deeper roster next season and will definitely be back in the finals with home court.


----------



## Madstrike

Im happy for the Mavs, in the end the best team won, the heat never were a "real team". They have the best talent u could ask, thats great, but in the end, you still need a defensive presence in the post(Chandler), a good coach(Carlisle), a good PG who knows when to play transition and when to slow things down controlling the rhythm(Kidd), and most of all a team that has players(JJ Barea, Marion, Terry, no need to mention Dirk) who can step up at times and also know when its their time and when its not so they will pass the ball to the hot hand.


----------



## Rather Unique

****ing monkey.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

for all the people on here that have a twitter and went in on DirkNORINGski well.......... DIRKHASARINGSKI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Il BLaZe l1




----------



## Ron

Juggernaut said:


> Trolling? Kinda. But people should live up to their words. The poster I mentioned posted the worst stuff on this forum that I personally saw.


Knock it off, otherwise you will get your wish and get banned.

Have some respect.


----------



## Ron

Rather Unique said:


> ****ing monkey.


I told you guys, but you wouldn't listen...that ****ing monkey hasn't done **** for the Angels for the past two seasons.

I am not sure why the Angels don't just send it to the experiment lab. Really.


----------

